# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Hẹn hò ở Chuồn chuồn phố

## nguyetnt

Mộc mạc và lãng mạn - đó là đặc trưng của cafe Chuồn chuồn phố. Một nốt lặng giữa phố xá ồn ã, quán là mang không gian thanh bình và là điểm hẹn hò lí tưởng cho những cặp tình nhân.

Cô chủ quán là dân kiến trúc chính hiệu, phong cách lãng mạn và rất trẻ trung, ý tưởng về Chuồn chuồn phố có từ khi còn ngồi trên ghế nhà trường. Cô muốn sáng tạo một không gian cafe theo nghệ thuật sắp đặt dựa trên chất liệu dân gian nhưng lại mang hơi thở cuộc sống hiện đại.




Chuồn chuồn phố được thiết kế trên nền chất liệu gỗ và nan tre. Toàn bộ bàn ghế được làm bằng gỗ mộc, thiết kế đơn giản nhất có thể. Những chiếc đèn được cách điệu bằng nan tre và giấy gió, khi sáng đèn trông thật trông lung linh, bắt mắt. Toàn bộ vật liệu đều được làm thủ công như chiếc thực đơn, rèm cửa, hay những chú chuồn chuồn giấy bám đậu trên tường…
Quán như một bức tranh sắp đặt ngọt ngào. Sự kết hợp giữa chất thô của gỗ, mộc mạc của vải thô, cùng những ý tưởng sắp đặt của những sản phẩm thủ công mĩ nghệ đã đem đến cho quán một vẻ đẹp mang dáng dấp chân quê nhưng khá sành điệu giữa phố phường.

Nẳm trên gác 2 của một con phố ồn ào náo nhiệt, chuồn chuồn phố như một nốt lặng giữa khung cảnh đó. Tuy bàn ghế được kê san sát nhau nhưng lại được nhiều bạn trẻ chọn là nơi thư giãn, hẹn hò…Một khung cảnh trầm mặc bên những bản nhạc dìu dặt du dương cũng làm ta xao động hơn với người bạn đi cùng.


Đến với chuồn chuồn phố bạn không nên bỏ qua món sinh tố đặc biệt của quán - Chuồn chuồn cam, được làm từ cam, trứng gà và mật ong. Khi uống, bạn sẽ cảm thấy vi ngọt mát, không có cảm giác tanh của trứng gà, rất tốt cho làn da của các bạn gái. Thực đơn quán mang cái tên cũng rất lạ như những bài hát Nắng thủy, Diễm xưa, Hạ trắng… với giá cả rất sinh viên.

Địa chỉ: Tầng 2 – 41 Hàng Bài, Hà nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Chuồn Chuồn Phố_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

mộc mạc và lãng mạn

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

